# Karlie Kloss - Dior Spring-Summer 2012 Haute Couture fashion collection in Paris 23.01.2012 (x18)



## zibeno7 (24 Jan. 2012)

​


----------



## omgwtflol (24 Jan. 2012)

Marvelous pix, thanks


----------



## stuftuf (24 Jan. 2012)

Danke!!!!!!!! So behält man gerne den Durchblick


----------



## SIKRA (3 Feb. 2012)

Was`n Hammer, die Frau.


----------

